# Just a little idea



## TXDinghySailor (Sep 22, 2005)

What if, on a small keelboat or on a racing dinghy, the crew members wore Camelbaks when hiking out? The biggest ones hold about three liters, and they''re definitely small enough to fit under a large PFD. If the 3 liter Camelbak is full, that means that each person has gained around six pounds. If you have five people doing that, then there''s thirty extra pounds on the windward rail! If anybody asks any questions, the exscue can be that it''s easier for the crew to drink water with Camelbaks.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Carrying weights, even in the form of water, is actually very carefully regulated in the rules and in most classes and events is illegal, no matter why the person is wearing the water strapped to their back. 

Jeff


----------

